# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the Relabeling and Finishing Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: Where can I get blank shirts with no tags?
A: Generally you can't, most people just relabel shirts (or custom order from scratch). You can buy shirts with removable (tearaway) tags.

Q: Okay, where can I get shirts with tearaway tags?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html

Q: Where can I find information on relabelling shirts?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t952-2.html#post5569
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

Q: Where can I find lower quantities of labels?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t18138.html



Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite finishing thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Jasonda

How do I get my own tags on the shirt?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5108.html

Tags vs. "tagless" screenprinted labels:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t4559.html

More on "tagless" labels:
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t43.html

What are some of the legal requirements for labeling?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t5620.html
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t952-2.html#post5569

Where can I get cheap hang tags?
* http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t2557.html


----------



## splathead

Do them yourself [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


----------



## splathead

tang3 said:


> When you order labels from a site like clothinglabels4u.com, how do you attach them to the shirt?


They are sewn into the shirt with a sewing machine.


----------



## pass2012

sorry, i don not know.


----------



## bairdes

thanks for all of these.


----------



## Rapidtags

You can buy t-shirts with removable or 'tear away' labels by looking for Anvil knitwear style 779 or Alstyle 1701.


----------



## Ora5Velez

thanks for all of these.


----------



## forwill

splathead said:


> Do them yourself [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


Will this mess up the threading of the shirt ? Eventually leading to a hole ?


----------

